# Newbie needs knowledge



## Melissamp99 (May 31, 2015)

I need help picking my first vintage cruise.  I've seen three today.  The first two I took pictures of and will post.  The third one was obviously not vintage although that's what he was selling as.  
Ok so the first one is a western flyer sonic.  He claims it is all Original. It has some  what appears to be light rust on the bike. But really seems like it's in descent shape for its age.  














He wants $225.00 for it. 

The second is a huffy good vibrations.  
All ordinal and is really in good shape.  














I like them both but am leaning towards the huffy.  He wants  225.00 for it as well.  


What do you guys think?


----------



## bikedudeomaha (May 31, 2015)

I would go with the western flyer. has a tank, light, horn and speedo. and seems to be in good condition. way better value for your $$


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 31, 2015)

Western Flyer is an original if your going for authenticity.


----------



## Evans200 (May 31, 2015)

WF for sure. No brainer.


----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2015)

I agree with all of the above.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2015)

The Western Flyer is my Pick, other is pretty new.


----------



## Melissamp99 (May 31, 2015)

Thank you all for the input.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 31, 2015)

$225 is a little steep on the Western Flyer, I'd offer more like $150-$175.
I wouldn't touch that Huffy for more than $50.00


----------



## Melissamp99 (May 31, 2015)

He is very firm at $225 for the western flyer. I'm thinking about checking out another western flyer tomorrow and I'm seeing this : VINTAGE 1950 RALIEGH BICYCLE!

21" STRONG FRAME FOR LADIES/GIRLS APPROXIMATELY 5' 4" to 5' 10" tall.

HANDLEBARS ADJUSTED HIGH FOR A MORE UPRIGHT & COMFORTABLE RIDE!

1950 SER. # 18884 AW ... MADE IN NOTTINGHAM, ENGLAND!

CLASSIC 3-SPEED STURMEY ARCHER SHIFTING! ... FRONT & REAR THICK PAD BRAKES.

REAR CARRIER WITH SNAP DOWN HOLDER! ... 26" ROAD TIRES ON RALEIGH RIMS!

FRONT & REAR FENDERS ... ADJUSTABLE SEMI SOFT SEAT ... BUILT-IN AIR PUMP.

LONG STYLE CHAINGUARD & KICKSTAND.

Looks like its in great shape.


----------



## tanksalot (May 31, 2015)

I agree with this .







37fleetwood said:


> $225 is a little steep on the Western Flyer, I'd offer more like $150-$175.
> I wouldn't touch that Huffy for more than $50.00


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2015)

I'd pass on all and wait for something a little older with more style. Betcha something cool will pop up here soon.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok I'm on the hunt for something cool.  How do I know what the value of the bike should be? 
I really like the Schwinn tiger typhoon corvette jaguar panther 3.
I love the style and the great lines. But I don't know how easy it is to find parts or their value.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 2, 2015)

Where are you located Melissa?  Maybe a member on here is closer than you think and will have something you like.

Jon


----------



## bricycle (Jun 2, 2015)

Once you decide what you really have a hankering for, then spend your $... let us know, and maybe we have something kool and reasonable.
Biggest mistake I did was throw $$ at any bike. Wish I had saved some, and did research first....


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2015)

An uneducated seller who hasn't done any research. I'm GLAD you came here BEFORE you bought these bikes. That Huffy is a mid-late 1980's cruiser that ain't worth $20 around here. The Western Flyer is an authentic, original classic from the 1960's. $225 is awful steep though. I wouldn't pay over $150 for it and that is retail. A reasonable price is around $120.

Good luck!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Once you decide what you really have a hankering for, then spend your $... let us know, and maybe we have something kool and reasonable.
> Biggest mistake I did was throw $$ at any bike. Wish I had saved some, and did research first....




I remember those days...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Ok I'm on the hunt for something cool.  How do I know what the value of the bike should be?
> I really like the Schwinn tiger typhoon corvette jaguar panther 3.
> I love the style and the great lines. But I don't know how easy it is to find parts or their value.




Melissa, I have too many bikes. Where are located? I have some nice ones I will sell you for cheaper than this guy is asking for his bikes. I can ship, but that does cost extra.

Also, do you want a bike that is turn-key or a project to make your own?


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 2, 2015)

Right now I in new York. Thank you


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2015)

New York won't be so bad to ship to. I can send you pics of the bikes if interested. Let me know.


----------



## vincev (Jun 2, 2015)

I would pass on both bikes.The WF has very little collector value and the other has none.For $225 you can get into some older Schwinn's.Corvette is always a good place to start.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm interested in the Schwinn and I would like something I can ride now but also work on.  I'm on the road all the time,  moving from here to there.  So I don't have the work area to break something completely down right now, but can tinker around.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 2, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> I'm interested in the Schwinn and I would like something I can ride now but also work on.  I'm on the road all the time,  moving from here to there.  So I don't have the work area to break something completely down right now, but can tinker around.




Not sure what part of NY you are in, but I'm near Philly.  I have an early '50s JC Higgins Royal Deluxe (like Jet Flow/Color Flow) that I'm selling for $500.  Ride ready, just needs a spoke and to be cleaned up.  The tires are original Uniroyal Knobby Balloon tires that still have the little tread tags.  Some rust and patina, but that's just character.








,


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ya right now I can't Sorenson that much for a bike.  But totally nice ride.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's an odd, semi-rare bike. A Huffy-built Monark from 1961. Monark suffered a fate similar to the Packard Automobile Co. After Huffman Corp bought them out in 1958, rebadged bikes and swapped trim was all the Monark became. Studebaker rebadged some of their cars in similar ways to have something for the Packard dealers. As such, collectors call these bikes "Huffarks". I hate to sell it, since I'm the only one at any bike show, swap meet, or cruise in with one, but college books can yank a guy hard enough to do anything.

Comes with a framed Monark ad from the era. Asking $175 + shipping. The headlight, speedometer, and odometer all work. The mileage is at 168 now. Until it sells or if I pull it off the market, that mileage will go one way.......up!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 3, 2015)

there ya go, that's a pretty Huffy!


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh ya that is nice.  Where are you at? I live in  Ballston spa NY right now.  So let me know how much shipping is?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Oh ya that is nice.  Where are you at? I live in  Ballston spa NY right now.  So let me know how much shipping is?




I'm in Ohio, I can dismantle it and get you a shipping estimate in a couple of days. My schedule is hectic right now. I can get to it this weekend.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 3, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> I need help picking my first vintage cruise.  I've seen three today.  The first two I took pictures of and will post.  The third one was obviously not vintage although that's what he was selling as.
> Ok so the first one is a western flyer sonic.  He claims it is all Original. It has some  what appears to be light rust on the bike. But really seems like it's in descent shape for its age.
> He wants $225.00 for it.
> 
> ...




I think, especialy if by the name Malissa you're a girl. heck I just hit your local craig's list with target "Schwinn", low price $100 and high $150'
http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/bik?minAsk=100&maxAsk=150&query=schwinn

There's 6 -7 cruisers up there. but especially, can't tell if the rims are original but nice pre-war girls @ $150: http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/5054903183.html






Then there's the retro Schwinn with a springer , they're rust buckets but fun retro: http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/5045788564.html





A typhoon:






6-7 options @ only 100-150! And if you're a girl, I'd be jumping on that pre-war Schwinn!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought maybe she would want a girl's bike but since both of the bikes in the OP were men's...perhaps she's shopping for her dad or husband?


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nope niether I just like the lines on men's bikes better.  I'm not in the city of new York,  I'm in upper NY.  But guess I should be looking everywhere for a good deal.  Thank you for the Craigslist picks.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I'm in Ohio, I can dismantle it and get you a shipping estimate in a couple of days. My schedule is hectic right now. I can get to it this weekend.



That's fine let me know what the shipping charge is.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Nope niether I just like the lines on men's bikes better.  I'm not in the city of new York,  I'm in upper NY.  But guess I should be looking everywhere for a good deal.  Thank you for the Craigslist picks.




I could be a shady salesman but I'm better than that. If you haven't checked your local Craigslist, newspaper classifieds, garage sales, flea markets, etc. then you are missing out on some awesome deals. Shipping the Monark will run at least $50 easily, probably more due to the weight (it weighs all of 65lbs of Dayton, Ohio built steel).

If you must have a men's bike, be aware they are more usually more expensive because less of them survived.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

I am checking all of those! I must not be fast enough, because most of them are gone before I can get to them.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

But if you don't think it would be worth shipping it then that's fine.  I'm sure something else will pop up.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> I think, especialy if by the name Malissa you're a girl. heck I just hit your local craig's list with target "Schwinn", low price $100 and high $150'
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/bik?minAsk=100&maxAsk=150&query=schwinn
> 
> There's 6 -7 cruisers up there. but especially, can't tell if the rims are original but nice pre-war girls @ $150: http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/5054903183.html
> ...



Where was this typhoon?


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

What do you guys think of the Murray's.  This guy wants  150.00 for this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2015)

You can get a lot more/better bike for $150 than that. V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 3, 2015)

is it me or does anyone else think that murray was spray painted? Where are the decals on it?


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2015)

watch craigslist ,talk to your friends ,there will be a bike for you ,in your area..none of these bikes ride easy , they are very heavy ,so , you should want to take a cruise to see if it is suitable ,..  if you give a general location , where you are located , help will come your way ,..   I know many shops ,everywhere , they all will be happy to help ,. spend your money on a bike ,,  not shipping ,..   i just sold a great 41 elgin mans bike with a horn tank for 300.00 to a man who came from cuba to buy it ,,  good luck in your quest , you have many brothers watching out for you ,,   walter branche


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Well I am in Ballston spa new York.  I can drive a few hours to see a bike.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 3, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Where was this typhoon?




Inside the link I'd gave ya: http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/bik?minAsk=100&maxAsk=150&query=schwinn

And up north in Albany there's another typhoon. http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5037911529.html







And yet that 30's girls Schwinn is still there? correct chain guard, frame seat, handlebars, goose neck,, it appears as if, if those rims are not Schwinn, and it's a complete that somebody nabbed to swipe the old rims off of.. Yet @150, it's a walk in the park to get a set of drop centers from ebay, (not Schwinn or era) and it's good to go! Looks like it may be a 1934. that's a nice starter. it's good to go even now.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

I saw the applicant typhoon don't really like the color.  It's a girl thing. Lol  as far as the girls bike still being there.  Just don't like the lines on most girls bikes.  I appreciate you helping me shop.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> But if you don't think it would be worth shipping it then that's fine.  I'm sure something else will pop up.




If you haven't found anything by Saturday night or Sunday, I'll break the bike down. Do what is best for you.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm going into the city Saturday so I will let you know


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> What do you guys think of the Murray's.  This guy wants  150.00 for this.




Murray's are fine. This has been sprayed over though. If you still love it, go ahead and get it, but don't pay anything over $40 for it.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok thank you!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Inside the link I'd gave ya: http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/bik?minAsk=100&maxAsk=150&query=schwinn
> 
> And up north in Albany there's another typhoon. http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5037911529.html




THIS is a nice bike with a lot of potential. Walter is also correct in saying that many of these bikes are heavy, single speed, and coaster brake. Yes they were once the most plentiful bike on America's roads. But times have changed. If you are looking for a bike that you can ride more than 15 or 20 miles without your legs falling off, I'd get something either a little more bare bones or find something with a Bendix RB2 2-speed, 3-speed, 5-speed transmission and caliper brakes.

I love that Monark, but it isn't very fast, and there is a reason why I have only put 50miles on it. The Komet Super hub in it is a little harder to pedal than the Bendix-equipped bikes I have. My '63 Huffy (NOT FOR SALE!!!) gets driven on a regular basis and I have to replace a spring in the seat now. It doesn't have a rack, tank, all the heavy trim, and it has a Bendix red band coaster brake. Rides smooth, plenty of leg room, and cruises nice. My other one is a '64 Firestone 500, it's similar.

If you get a loaded balloon tire bike and not a middle weight, you'll be trying push even more weight - upwards of 80lbs on some bikes.

If you're trying to find a regular rider, I'd go for bikes like that copper Schwinn that Jeff posted. Or a Schwinn Corvette, Murray Meteor Flite, Western Flyer Galaxy Flyer, Huffy Impala, Galaxie, or Sportsman. Something either more basic or has multi-speed gears.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2015)

For a classis that is good for commuting, I would recommend these:

Huffy Sportsman:




Schwinn Corvette:




Schwinn American 2-speed kick-back:


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

What's a bending RB2? I'm looking to ride it no more then 10 miles at a pop.  The Schwinn corvette is a cool looking ride for sure.  I'm not sure what the rest look like.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 3, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> What's a bending RB2? I'm looking to ride it no more then 10 miles at a pop.  The Schwinn corvette is a cool looking ride for sure.  I'm not sure what the rest look like.




RB2= red band 2 speed. Bendix made them, also known as a kickback, where you would backpedal (before the brake engages) and it would shift to a second gear.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Both Schwinn are very sexy.  And  definitely think the  kick back is a plus.  Thank you for the education!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2015)

No problem! If you're only putting around 10-15 miles, any vintage bike will be fine.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you but a girl does have to worry about being seen on something that's not pretty lol.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2015)

There is a bike show coming up near you on July 19. Lots of bikes to pick from:

Here is the ad for the show:
http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5030211887.html

Here is a SCREAMING DEAL on a beautiful blue Firestone cruiser. An SOS pad and some water will make the chrome shine like a diamond over a weekend:
http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/4963661786.html


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you I saw that and can't wait!


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 4, 2015)

I saw this today and I'm seeing that Firestone tomorrow.  What do you guys think of  this.  




















He wants 100.00 for it. Both tires are flat so no test driving.


----------



## Boris (Jun 4, 2015)

I think that would be an excellent bike for you to get started with. Nice styling, great condition, all the accessories, Good price. Probably in good shape mechanically, as it doesn't appear to have been ridden too much. Air up the tires, maybe they'll hold air long enough to let you do a test ride of several blocks or so. The most major factor even before styling, is if the bike will feel really comfortable to you over the period of a normal ride. Try to notice if the steering is pulling to the left or right as well. Looks like the rack may be bent slightly downward in the rear (easy fix). A new seat, should you want to replace it, should be no more than $50. Tires and tubes, figure $30-$40. Headlight lenses are available. An no doubt everything should have fresh grease and oil. The bike is in such nice shape, it should come apart fairly easy. I'd buy it at $100.

Addendum: OOPS, I just noticed that the fork may be bent back slightly (should be in a straight line with the head tube)*. This can be fixed, by someone who knows how. But this would be a major detractor and I would no longer pay $100 for the bike if indeed this is the case. I'm now at $50. But this is just my opinion.

*head tube is the part of the bike with the badge on it.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 4, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Thanks for your input.




Have no clue what your budget is, but this is a really nice Lady Columbia.

http://albany.craigslist.org/atq/5000144986.html





And here is a Schwinn Lady
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/atq/4997252887.html


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think that first one is gone.  Thank you for keeping an eye out for me.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok so when I find a bike in good condition. Does it matter if the paint job is original?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Unless we're talking high end restos it will affect the value and what you should pay. Otherwise it should suit your tastes and be something YOU like. V/r Shawn


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 4, 2015)

So if I restore a bike I should not paint it  or touch up the paint?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 4, 2015)

Not sure exactly where in Western Mass, but this is a really nice bike.

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/bik/5018931448.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Not sure what you are saying here. To "restore" means to return to as new condition exactly the way it left the factory. In my opinion unless you get a bike dirt cheap, complete, and it is worth at least $3k done then it isn't economically feasible to restore a bicycle. Chrome alone on most ballooners will be $1k plus paint, cad, rubber parts, seat resto, etc... can easily exceed a total of $2000. If you are looking for entry level then find a nice original, service it, and ride it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 5, 2015)

I get it,  thank you very much.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2015)

That earlier red and white Columbia is a beautiful bike. The Spaceliner is nice too!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 5, 2015)

Indeed that would be a nice starter bike. Just clean it up a little and take care of it the way it is. Prop post war 46-50 bike

That Schwinn, on the other hand prob a 55 or so,  @ $325 makes the Columbia all the more attractive. 



Crazy8 said:


> Have no clue what your budget is, but this is a really nice Lady Columbia.
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/atq/5000144986.html


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok this is what I bought today. My very first vintage ride.  I love it! Thank you for hooking me up with this lead.  I think the front rim is original,  but don't think the rear is.  I can't wait to get her out of the shop, she is getting a tune up and new tires. 
I prayed 250.00 for her I hope I did ok.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 5, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Ok this is what I bought today. My very first vintage ride.  I love it! Thank you for hooking me up with this lead.  I think the front rim is original,  but don't think the rear is.  I can't wait to get her out of the shop, she is getting a tune up and new tires.
> I prayed 250.00 for her I hope I did ok.
> 
> ]










*Wait, what? that's a girly bike, take it back> [grin]*


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes I know but really it spoke to me! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 5, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Yes I know but really it spoke to me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




BTW, that first blue and white "Schwinn" I guessed would be a 34, is not I ran it down it's a  1938-40 D.P. Harris Black Beauty.

and that Columbia is mo better. Incidentally new ones similar, and not near as nice as yours, can be had as well @ wally world for buck and a half. .


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Now how do I find the rims for this bike and parts in general.  I think this is 1950 Columbia 5.  Based on the fact that the lady told me this bike belongs to her mother.  She won it in a coloring contest when she was a girl.  Her mother is 71. So I looked up the serial number and put both pieces of information into my 1950 guess. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 5, 2015)

Awesome!  

First thing you want to do is take that tank off and the front fender light top to make sure the battery isn't all over the place rotting through it.  You should be able to find a good matching wheel for that bike here.  Just post in the "Wanted Section".  Their is a guy on here who sells a nice set of white wall US Royal Chain tires that will look perfect on that thing.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Pair-New-70-00-shipping&highlight=royal+chain


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 5, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Now how do I find the rims for this bike and parts in general.  I think this is 1950 Columbia 5.  Based on the fact that the lady told me this bike belongs to her mother.  She won it in a coloring contest when she was a girl.  Her mother is 71. So I looked up the serial number and put both pieces of information into my 1950 guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Think your 50 guess is on the money. always a great find when original owner sells. Nostalgic plus when contest and even more if the contest was by Columbia Albeit in the collector world, in most cases grandma or grandpa's bike isn't what they thought, so, cool find for you too. You should try and get every detail from original owner. [wink] 
. Here's a 51 that sold a while back with so many nice details it's a good reference.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...er-Equipped-w-3-Speed&highlight=columbia+star

Oh yeah there's also this: Mr. Columbia site. I'm surprised he hasn't tagged in yet too: http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hehehehehe I found that site an hour ago. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 5, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Hehehehehe I found that site an hour ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Cool you're all set then!.. how's about that, she came,   asked and  received. 

Now you'll need to scan the site to learn how to carefully clean and shine that bike.. carful now, no hurry, don't scratch it with abrasives!!  it's gonna really shine but,, you'll need to discover the tricks first!


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 5, 2015)

I will take my time that's for sure. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2015)

Congratulations, You found a very nice bike at a decent price. That front wheel may clean up better than you think, with a gentle rubbing with 0000 steel wool and WD40.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 5, 2015)

I will try to remove the rust off of all the chrome on the bike.  But I'm not sure if I should remove debts from the fender or not.  I'm thinking about leaving the old patina on the paint job. What are your guys thoughts on that? 
I really appreciate all the input all of you guys have given me! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 6, 2015)

You need to be really careful knocking out dents on painted fenders. Most people recommend having them "rolled". I browse the resto tips and trick and the services forum.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 6, 2015)

Were do you get fenders rolled? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 6, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Were do you get fenders rolled?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Good idea to just try cleaning it all up. I'd get some cheap lemon furniture polish and give it a good rub a dub. go easy on and around the decals.. the paint needs a bit of oil soaking after drying for so long and lemon cleans  soaks and helps to protect. 

later if ya wanna poke the dents, you'll want a good hammer guy or rolling.   suggestions for hammer guy might be a local auto body dude who rolls small dents out of cars. the right guys have nice rolling tools.  otherwise you'll have to  ship them to a fender  roller guy. . .


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 6, 2015)

Cool thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 8, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Inside the link I'd gave ya: http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/bik?minAsk=100&maxAsk=150&query=schwinn
> 
> And up north in Albany there's another typhoon. http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5037911529.html
> 
> ...



Ok being a girl I get to change my mind on things. Lol this guy wants 85 for this Schwinn I've offered him  75. I's it worth the 85?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 8, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Ok being a girl I get to change my mind on things. Lol this guy wants 85 for this Schwinn I've offered him  75. I's it worth the 85?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Yep! Coppertone usually fetches a bit more, plus it looks like it's been cleaned up already. Check to see if it has a kickback hub or just a single speed.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just watch on changing those tires if you need to. They are schwinn s7's, 26x1 3/4. 26x1.75 won't fit, even though the math seems to be the same...


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 8, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Yep! Coppertone usually fetches a bit more, plus it looks like it's been cleaned up already. Check to see if it has a kickback hub or just a single speed.



I think it's a 68 single speed 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 8, 2015)

Not sure I'm even going to get the bike.  I came up to his asking price of  85. He said to meet at 5:30pm tonight and I agreed and asked him for his address.  Twice once I asked where he was located,  he gave me a vague 15 minuets from albany.  I said north or south.  He said north. I then said can I have an address,  he has yet to respond.  Strange! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 8, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Not sure I'm even going to get the bike.  I came up to his asking price of  85. He said to meet at 5:30pm tonight and I agreed and asked him for his address.  Twice once I asked where he was located,  he gave me a vague 15 minuets from albany.  I said north or south.  He said north. I then said can I have an address,  he has yet to respond.  Strange!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



For the bike! It's in good shape and I will pay pictures after I clean her up and it stops training. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 8, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> For the bike! It's in good shape and I will pay pictures after I clean her up and it stops training.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




If you need practice cleaning up an antique bike, I would suggest this one.  No matter what you do, you can't ruin it.  But it sure would be a fun bike to work on, and it can be a good rider no matter how ugly it looks.  That $50 will go a long way.

http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5053835515.html


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 8, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> If you need practice cleaning up an antique bike, I would suggest this one.  No matter what you do, you can't ruin it.  But it sure would be a fun bike to work on, and it can be a good rider no matter how ugly it looks.  That $50 will go a long way.
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/5053835515.html



If I was back home and had all my tools and my shop, is be all over it.  I just bought a68 Schwinn speedster I think (I need to check the serial number when it stops raining.)  for 85 bucks. It's in good shape. I will practice cleaning it up.  Can I strip the faded stickers off it? And then replace them?  Or should I just Polish the bike up? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 8, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> If I was back home and had all my tools and my shop, is be all over it.  I just bought a68 Schwinn speedster I think (I need to check the serial number when it stops raining.)  for 85 bucks. It's in good shape. I will practice cleaning it up.  Can I strip the faded stickers off it? And then replace them?  Or should I just Polish the bike up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Anything that is original, no matter how faded should stay on the bike.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 8, 2015)

What if you can get original stickers to replace the old ones?  Or is it a matter of keeping the patina of the vintage bike. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 9, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> What if you can get original stickers to replace the old ones?  Or is it a matter of keeping the patina of the vintage bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




It is your bike,do what you like. If you don't like the decals take them off,you may find no decals is more to your liking or you can always replace them later. If it was a high end collectible bike I would leave as is. Speedsters are fine bikes,enjoyable to pedal too. You made a fine choice for your first one,inexpensive way to get started . I just gave this one away yesterday. It cleaned up nicely,hope yours does too. Please post some before/after pics


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 9, 2015)

As soon as it stops raining I will be cleaning it up.  Can believe I buy my second bike one I can ride right now,  and is been raining since the second I bought it.  Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> As soon as it stops raining I will be cleaning it up.  Can believe I buy my second bike one I can ride right now,  and is been raining since the second I bought it.  Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Welcome to the sickness! You can't stop with just one! V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Jun 9, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Or should I just Polish the bike up?




If you decide to go that route, I have an accordion carrier and a kielbasa basket for sale.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't know what either one of those things are Dave. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> If you decide to go that route, I have an accordion carrier and a kielbasa basket for sale.



Nice collection! I have a feeling I will be getting another one for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikiba (Jun 9, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> I don't know what either one of those things are Dave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



you wrote Polish, with a capital P so he took it as Poland, not polish like you would a bike. Kielbasa is a Polish sausage... this is also the first joke of Dave's I have laughed at.  funny!


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh I get it very funny! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> If you decide to go that route, I have an accordion carrier and a kielbasa basket for sale.




Dont forget the mustard.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> Dont forget the mustard.




Cheese is good too! Or coleslaw, believe it or not.


----------

